# New Mice- Need help with color and Varieties!



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

So here's the back story! I have been into rats for a couple of years but have recently got into mice. I dont know if any of you remember me but I came to this forum looking for advice on 2 baby mice that I found. They grew up great with a wonderful foster mom mouse and her litter. I sold the domestic mice and drove over 2 hours to a wildlife center. They trained them to live in the wild again and they were released 2 weeks after arriving 

Anyways! I went to a feeder breeder looking for a rat. While I did get a very adorable rat, I ended up buying 10 mice! I have 1 boy who now lives in a 10 gallon and 9 girls who are in a 60 gallon. I know mice are similar to rats with colors and varieties but I'm still a little unsure about some of them. So I'm looking for advice so I can put them up on my website. I'm pretty good with colors I think. The varieties confuse me a little bit though lol

1. Porkchop- Male
Color?? Banded I think









2. Orbit- Female
Color? Type?









3. Rugrat- Female
Satin. Her nose is a little bit darker. Looks like she has a diaper on...lol









4. Luca- Female
Chocolate? Variety?









5. Sadie- Female
She has blue spots on her back/rear. 









6. Velvet- Female
Satin Lilac maybe?? variety?









7. Possum- Female
Color? Type?









8. Sundip- Female
Satin? Color? Type?









9. Nutmeg
Poor Brindle?









10. Daisy- Female
Black/White. Type?


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

there are a few broken marked an evan marked there an the top one is a banded but i noticed the type of weels u had an just wanted to let u no that there dangres for the mice because sometimes there toes an feet get stuck an can end up breaking an same goes for the tail trust i had some like that at one point an one of my bucks lost there toe on it xxx u can understand how painful that could be x but there very lovely mice xx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I personally have always used those types of wheels without a problem - it's the ones with bars that you should be especially careful of. They are all really cute, though Possum doesn't look so good - has she been doing better since that picture?

It looks like (mind you some are guesses since some are hard to tell) you have:

1- recessive yellow or unmarked brindle, banded
2- blue pied
3- blue banded satin
4- chocolate pied
5- blue pied longhair/angora
6- uk dove/american lilac pied satin
7- black pied
8- recessive yellow or unmarked brindle satin
9- I agree, poor brindle (have some awful ones that look like that too)
10- black pied, possibly longhair


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, when I first got Possum her fur looked crazy and very ungroomed. She was also smaller than the rest. Since I've had her, her fur has straightened out a lot. She also seemed to fatten up a bit. Shes almost the size of the rest now but still smaller. I agree with a lot of your guesses. Thanks a lot for your time, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

1 Recessive Yellow/unmarked brindle Banded 
2 Blue
3 blue satin banded (looks ticked on my screen)
4 Chocolate broken marked
5 Blue Broken Marked longhair/angora
6 Dove broken marked Satin
7 Black broken marked
8 Recessive Yellow/unmarked Brindle Satin
9 Brindle (poor)
10 Black broken marked longhair

Since you are in the US and they came from a petstore,they are most likey broken marked and not belted, banded, etc like that.
With the recessive yellows/unmarked brindles, you wont know which they are until you breed them. (or if they become obese)
I love Sadie!


----------

